# Mo Cheese!...



## fleetline51 (Mar 18, 2017)

Big sale  on a variety of 8 oz. blocks of cheese from our local market...The Missus picked  up whatever she could fit in her shopping bag...



Got 'em unwrapped and labeled (or otherwise identified.) ...



Outdoor temps were  reasonably cool enough for this smoke session...



Smoker temps set up with our smoke generator...





After 2  hour smoke @ 50'F...



vacuum packed and ready for a long rest in the (cold) 'Fridge...



Hopefully Photobucket will cooperate today and these pics will show up! 

Thanks for Takin' a peek Here!

Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## fleetline51 (Mar 18, 2017)

OOOps!!   Looks as  if I need some help in the form of Tutorials on how to post pics from my Photobucket library to these  forum pages!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any and All help will be genuinely Appreciated!

Thanks Again in Advance!

Best  Regards,

Tony


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 18, 2017)

F51, Go to the searchbar (magnifying glass) in the upper right hand corner and type "posting pictures". There is all kinds of advice there.P.S. Your cheese looks great !


----------



## fleetline51 (Mar 18, 2017)

With some Help from c farmer here, please allow me the space and time to try and post some pics from my photobucket library account...

Here goes: 

Some Cheese(s) 













cheese11-21-12011.jpg



__ fleetline51
__ Mar 18, 2017






During smoke session...













cheeseandmeatloaf5-17-09008.jpg



__ fleetline51
__ Mar 18, 2017






I think I'm getting the hang of this now! 

After 2  hour smoke session...













cheeseandmeatloaf5-17-09014.jpg



__ fleetline51
__ Mar 18, 2017






Thanks Again for Bailing Me Out, c farmer!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## fleetline51 (Mar 18, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> F51, Go to the searchbar (magnifying glass) in the upper right hand corner and type "posting pictures". There is all kinds of advice there.P.S. Your cheese looks great !


Thank You CrazyMoon! With some help from c farmer Moderator, It only took me an Afternoon to figure it out! lol

Thank You CrazyMoon!

Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like you figured it out.

Cheese looks great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

Your cheese looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## fleetline51 (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank You (again) c farmer (yeah, I think I got it now!)

Thank You SmokinAl!

Can't tell Y'all how much I enjoy being here and associating with a Great Group of Smokin' Aficionados!

THANK YOU ALL! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards,

Tony


----------

